# تقنية جديد تضعاف انتاج محطات التناضج العكسى



## magdy2006 (9 أبريل 2012)

اخوانى المهندسين و المهتمين والفنين لتقنية ال التناضج العكسى تم بحمد الله وحده ادخال تقنية جديدة مبتكرة لرفع كفاءة محطات ال r o ويرفع الانتاج المياة الناتجه الى حولى 30 :40 % بنفس مواصفات المياة الخام ونفس قدرات وانتااجية الممبرينات


----------



## imiaama1989 (12 أبريل 2012)

ماهى هذه التقنيه


----------



## magdy2006 (12 أبريل 2012)

نوع من انواع المعالجات الكهربية والالكترونية للمياة الداخلة تؤدى الى زيادة انتاج الممبيرينات بنسبة قدرات بحوالى 30% من الانتاج الطبيعى للغشاء


----------



## انمار المهندس (28 أبريل 2012)

اخي العزيز نتمنالك التوفيق بس نتمنى تشرحلنه شوي ع هاي الاظافات للمنظومة و التي تزيد من كفائة عمل المنظومة
مع التقدير


----------



## AHMED HOSAM43 (28 أبريل 2012)

يعنى اية الكلام دة 
1-زيادة 30% الى 40% فى انتاج الاغشية (اتلممبرينات) او
2-زيادة 30% الي 40% فى انتاجية نظام تناضح عكسى 
طبعا لو نظام يعمل عند نسبة استرجاع 85% ويزيد 30% يبقى حاجة مختلفة عن التناضح العكسى 
او لو غشاء معدل انتاجة القياسى 10500 جالون يوم ويزيد 30% يبقى 13650 جالون يوم يبقي جاجة عظيمة وفتح غير مسبوق


----------



## asd7707 (29 أبريل 2012)

نرجو من حضرتك التوضيح حيث اعمل فى مجال المعالجة باللاكلتروكيميكال electrochemical devolpment method والله الموفق


----------



## magdy2006 (4 مايو 2012)

*تزيد من انتاجيةالنظام الاسموزى كاكل*

ياخوانى هذة التقنية تزيد من انتاج النظام الاسموزى كا كل والاهم من ذلك هو النسبة بين المياة الراجاعة والصالحه ذادت بنسبة ملحوظه ولكن اصبرو على كى اناقش هذة التفنية مع لجنه برائات الاختراع ومن ثم لم ابخل على اخوانى باى شيىء


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (2 يونيو 2012)

كم نسبة المياه المعالجة تقريبا؟؟؟


----------



## ابو زياد وسارة (28 يونيو 2012)

اخي العزيز اريد حسابات وحدة التنافذ العكسي جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو زياد وسارة (28 يونيو 2012)

ابغي قوانين الخاصة بمنظومة الro


----------

